
Ask HN: GoDaddy is refusing to take action against Domain Fraud, What can we do? - pushkargaikwad
Hi, I am part of AeroLeads.com and some of our customers informed us a few days back saying they are getting emails from &quot;aero-leads.com&quot; pretending to be us. Few of them were confused why we changed the domain too!<p>I immediately sent an email to GoDaddy (where the fraud&#x2F;phishing domain is registered). I actually sent an email to their all 3 - Abuse, Domain Fraud and Phishing departments forwarding those emails along with detailed explanation but GoDaddy has replied saying that they can&#x27;t and won&#x27;t do anything.<p>May I know what options I have to stop these emails being sent and preferably, removing that domain.<p>Some of the options I am considering is -<p>1. Call GoDaddy on 480-624-2505 (their &quot;abuse&quot; number) and tell them that we are going to take legal action if you don&#x27;t do anything.<p>2. Complaint to ICANN (I am unsure what they will do).<p>Anything else we can do?<p>Thanks
======
rgbrenner
You can probably get the domain using WIPO. See the UDRP.

[http://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/guide/](http://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/guide/)

~~~
pushkargaikwad
Thanks for the link. It seems they have a fee of $1500
[http://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/guide/#i1](http://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/guide/#i1),
I will keep this as an option and will try to resolve it at Registrar/ICANN
level itself.

~~~
rgbrenner
It's going to be more than that.. because you should probably get a lawyer to
handle it for you.

ICANN has adopted the UDRP. WIPO handles the cases.

Godaddy isn't going to do anything unless they agree it violates their terms
of service... and it sounds like they don't.

Legal options? I assume you don't even know where the squatter is.

About the only other thing you can do is put up a notice and advise your
customers about phishing attempts.

(Edit: maybe you can try convincing Godaddy by pointing out specifically how
it violates their ToS and why you would win the WIPO case. Also sending it to
their lawyers address would get you more attention.)

~~~
pushkargaikwad
Thanks, I searched and GoDaddy indeed suspends domain if you violate their
ToS, especially if it involves Phishing
[https://in.godaddy.com/community/Managing-Domains/Domain-
Sus...](https://in.godaddy.com/community/Managing-Domains/Domain-Suspension-
Notice/td-p/90699).

------
throwaway8879
Perhaps look for legal representation? I moved off GoDaddy when that big
migration to Namecheap happened and have avoided them since. There was one
domain that I'd forgotten to move and tried to transfer it a few months ago,
which they had some bizarre 90 days "lock" on. Anyway, it wasn't very
important so I just let it go rather than deal with Godaddy.

~~~
pushkargaikwad
Thanks for the reply. I am gathering all the information and hoping it can get
resolved without going the legal route. I am certainly going to call GoDaddy
and discuss possible legal action option too.

------
detaro
3\. Talk to law enforcement or ask your customers to do so (not sure who has
the better standing to get something done?). Even if they don't do anything,
might help get GoDaddy to take it seriously?

~~~
pushkargaikwad
Thanks for the reply. I am curious to know if there is anything close to
global internet law which covers such cases considering we are not in the US
nor the fraud domain owner.

Taking help of our customers is actually a good idea. I am mailing them about
this right now.

